# After wanting to do so for 40, I'm a beekeeper!



## kspitze (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello! My name is Ken Spitze. I live in Carrollton, GA. I actually became a biologist because, at age 16, I read an article about honeybees. Now, after wanting to have bees for 40 years, I finally am doing so. I started with one package last May (hive #1), and added a second one a couple of weeks ago (hive #2). Hive #1 is doing very well. It overwintered in a single hive body. Several weeks ago, I put on a second one, as well as a shallow super (above a queen excluder). The 2 hive bodies are mostly full. Should I consider a 3rd one? Hive#2 seems off to a good start. Thanks for listening - I'm sure I'll have a lot of questions!


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Ken...here where I'm at after the second brood box is full we add a honey super and then a second honey super if necessary.....


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome ken, adding honey supers is a common way to add room to the hive even if there's not much flow on. If the queen can't or won't go up in the supers, they won't normally put pollen up there , so its honey or nothing..


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ken! A good rule is to add a super when all they have is 70 to 80 percent full of brood and food.


----------



## kspitze (Apr 13, 2012)

I went to americasbeekeeper.com and found this statement:
"Never put supers of foundation above a queen excluder."
I did that last year, and again about 3 weeks ago - not a single cell drawn out!
So, I need to put the foundation-filled super directly on the hive bodies... (As a beginner, I don't have any drawn comb.)
When is it "safe" to put on an excluder?


----------



## avesterfelt (Jan 31, 2012)

kspitze said:


> When is it "safe" to put on an excluder?


After they have the comb drawn and have started to fill with honey or 4 weeks before harvest. I do it 4 weeks before harvest to make sure the brood is out before harvest time.

Also welcome to the site.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, & congratulations.
Better late than never.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------

